# Who made this?



## Toolsteel (Aug 1, 2019)

bought a older used finish mower that previous owner painted to match his tractor, I find no markings , badges or anything that indicates what brand it is and I would really like to know in event I need parts in the future. It is a 7ft mower in need of a belt and idler pulley for now. Hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction. Cover is in background.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Please provide a few more pixs at different sides. It's too hard to guess or make any assumptions. Also, take a close-up of the gear box. That can be a real help too for ID'ing the unit. 

It sort of looks like a Woods brand, but it's to generic in that straight on narrow pix.


----------



## Toolsteel (Aug 1, 2019)

Will get better shot or two of gearbox, guess I am just being to anxious to play with the toys


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It looks like an older King Kutter.
The newer ones have plastic belt covers and tubular arm supports for the caster wheels. The older ones had metal covers and straight, flat bar arm supports for the casters. I have an older KK finish mower that looks very similar to yours. KK also used that floating hitch on the 3 point. They have "dogbone" type links at the bottom of the A frame with a chain going to the back end of the mower - like yours.
That gear box was used by several manufacturers so not too much help.
King Kutter does have good online parts support.
Photo is just one I found on the net.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Toolsteel said:


> View attachment 48367
> View attachment 48369
> View attachment 48371
> View attachment 48357
> ...


PS,
I have had 2 KK FMs over the years. I bought a 6' new about 15? years ago. Have a 7' now.
You can buy new spindles for them but fyi, they are pretty easy to put new bearings in which is all they usually need and is Much cheaper.
Whoever makes the spindles for them uses a cheap greasable bearing in them. My experience with those is they do not last long - a couple of years? - even if you are very good about keeping them greased.
I replaced a few sets of bearings with greasable type then finally wised up and used sealed bearings. They cost more but last about 5 times as long.
Try rebuilding a spindle if you need one. You will need a press but you must know a friend with one. Pretty easy and much cheaper than new spindles.


----------



## Toolsteel (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks, that was the way I was leaning but didn’t want to muddy the waters with my opinion.


----------

